# Очень полезно.



## bombastic (12 Сен 2010)

Нашел очень дружелюбный сайт, работающий по принципу ты мне я тебе.
Все очень просто, регистрируетесь, отдаете один экземпляр нот(неважно какой) и один, нужный вам скачиваете, не забывайте, если будете фейк скидывать на вас пожалуются.

http://www.sheetmusictrade.com

Надеюсь этот сайт будет очень полезен нам, также имею адреса нескольких сайтов, например пианососьете(для пианистов ) и тп.


----------

